# Dust dust dust!



## sasarchiver (Jan 2, 2005)

Im getting pretty anouyed having to clean out my PC every 2-3months. I live on a main road and dust, dirt that ends up inside the PC is a nightmare to clean off. ive tried shops for fan filters but cant seem to get any. Someone suggested to use tights?? would this work...SasArchiver

http://files.photojerk.com/sasarchiver/MyNewPCMod04.jpg
http://files.photojerk.com/sasarchiver/BackofPC.JPG
http://files.photojerk.com/sasarchiver/SideviewPC.JPG


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i have the same mouse as you -razz: and probably the keyboard that came with it ..


by the way where are all your fans located? .. if im not mistaken you dont have one on the side correct?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes tights probably work good but how does it look ??
Just look online - nearly every case mod company sells fan filters.

One of the companies i like to buy from:

http://www.coolerguys.com/fanfilters.html

Here is my case by the way:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/Sarkast/DSC02246_E02.jpg


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

tell you what,

i simply use a dryer sheet.

tights might work, but dryer sheets are just as fine of a material, but with a "sticky" coating.

they really clog fast though, since i have such bad dust problems.

also, for what it's worth, i am told that it is best to put them on the suction side.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hey walt side can you tell me a little more about your dryer sheet? .. how to make it into a filter and where to place it? im needing a fan filter pretty desperately ..


and also .. instead of coolerguys.com ... go to pctoys-reseller.com ... same stuff as coolerguys except all of them are on wholesale price


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Nylons, cost you a buck at the dollar store, come in assorted colours and you can wash them.

MD


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

toxict3arz said:


> hey walt side can you tell me a little more about your dryer sheet? .. how to make it into a filter and where to place it? im needing a fan filter pretty desperately ..
> 
> 
> and also .. instead of coolerguys.com ... go to pctoys-reseller.com ... same stuff as coolerguys except all of them are on wholesale price


i simply cut a square of it, and put it between the case, and the little screen.

(if it's not tight, it can get in the way of the blades though)


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

okay thanks a lot ill try it out .... but just wondering .. too tight is also bad rite?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah im using black tights lol they work great and u can clean them off easyly.

the fan filters are good cause just take a vacuum and clean them off.

another suggestion might be the AC filters buy one and remove the metal and just lay it flat and ur good 2 go


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I've been bad to use the foam that pads the "toys" when I buy a new part. The bad thing is that stuff is fairly thick, though it does a great job at filtering. Too bad all my fans are blowing outward, though I have a stock case.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Lectraplayer said:


> Too bad all my fans are blowing outward, though I have a stock case.


??? What air is it blowing out if you don't have anything drawing it in the case ???


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i am assuming that air rushes in through the cracks and gaps in the case.


----------

